# The Photo Challenge: August 2010 "Motion Blur"



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks to those who took part in the July '10 challenge, I'll get the  poll sorted out shortly.

For this month, I have decided to set the challenge topic as *"Motion Blur"*. You should be able to find plenty of examples of the creative use of blur in photographic images, so let's see what you can do.

The prize for the winner of the vote, as always, will be a $25.00 Amazon    voucher courtesy of the TPF owners.

For all those who wish to participate    in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following:  

 The deadline  for submissions is 31 August 2010
 The image can be no larger then *150KB**
 *Include your forum username* when submitting
 The attached photo must be in the form of a *.jpg*
 Please *keep your photo anonymous* (no distinguishing    watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
 Submit *no more than one photo*
 If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo   (please ensure that the attached photo is renamed as the chosen title)
 The *form must also be included* when submitting the photo
Despite what the FAQs indicate, confirmation    emails will not be issued.
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or    remove any photo solely at their discretion
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the    winner of the photo challenge
 All submitted photos will be posted, along with a poll, in a new    thread within the first week of the following month
 Once created, *the voting poll will last for 14 days* before    it closes automatically
 
>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form*  into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<

*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Is the attached photo 150KB or less? Y/N*

*Is the attached photo a jpeg? Y/N*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*

>>>>>>>>>> End of form  <<<<<<<<<<

*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*

*Please enter your email subject as "August '10 Photo Challenge    Submission"*

* Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it    to have otherwise the title will not be used.
..................................................    .................................................. ...

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com    and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it   into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the   form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be   included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures   located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time   to read these FAQs.

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

**150KB* will be taken as   the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email   programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as opposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these   programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger than  they  actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB  so  that once sent it does not go over *150KB*.


----------



## Valencia (Aug 2, 2010)

Picture sent


----------



## iRay808 (Aug 8, 2010)

SENT :thumbup:


----------



## KileyF (Aug 9, 2010)

Sent


----------



## Mcleod (Aug 17, 2010)

Just a question, I didnt see it in the rules, but is editing allowed on comps like this and if so how much,eg-minor cropping vs full BG change?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 17, 2010)

Mcleod said:


> Just a question, I didnt see it in the rules, but is editing allowed on comps like this and if so how much,eg-minor cropping vs full BG change?



It's your photo, edit it however you like. No limits are set for editing at all.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 2, 2010)

OK, entries for this Photo Challenge are now closed. The poll will be sorted out over the next couple of days, so keep an eye out for it. Also look out for the September Photo Challenge which will be up in just a few minutes.


----------

